
What is the HN category of “from”? Just saw it - czbond
Snapshot below taken at 2&#x2F;14 9:10 Mountain. The From category is available via this URl https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;from  but appears&#x2F;disappears.<p>Imgur screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;UTvPpNC
======
czbond
Ah. Just noticed if you add the site tag, it shows all the articles posted
from a particular domain. Eg:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=google.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=google.com)

